# External Graphics Card and RAM on laptop for video editing?



## windchimes (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

Need assistance here. I need a workaround to work on video editing on my Corei5 5200 ( 2.2GHz) , 4GB laptop running on Windows 7 ( Dell Inspiron 15-3000 series )Ultimate. Currently the system freezes easily while I load more elements during editing. Would like to know 

1) whether I can attach an external Graphics Card and RAM to rectify this? Is that a viable and pocket-friendly option?
2) Any way to free my RAM for the editing program, or to prioritize it, while it's running?

Need to find a way around as I need to work on editing and currently can't invest in a workstation or another laptop.
Looking forward!

Cheers!


----------



## janessa642 (Oct 13, 2016)

yes. some Titan X graphics are used for this purpose.. u can search for them..


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 13, 2016)

@OP   Transform any Laptop into a Gaming Machine - YouTub

its a mess to connect your lap to an external GPU.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 13, 2016)

janessa642 said:


> yes. some Titan X graphics are used for this purpose.. u can search for them..



Unless you know exactly what you're talking about, don't post non-sense.



windchimes said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need assistance here. I need a workaround to work on video editing on my *Corei5 5200U* ( 2.2GHz) , 4GB laptop running on Windows 7 ( Dell Inspiron 15-3000 series )Ultimate. Currently the system freezes easily while I load more elements during editing. Would like to know
> 
> ...



Your cpu is not meant for heavy tasks like video editing. There is no point in using an external GPU as neither your laptop supports it nor you'll be able to take any advantage from it. i5 5200U is a bottleneck. On the top of that, external GPU docks are not cheap. It'll be better to get a new i5 6600k based rig then to buy a eGPU with dock.

As for the ram, just add another 4 or 8 gb ram stick. They don't cost much.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Oct 13, 2016)

Editing conversion encoding jobs are for CPU..


----------



## windchimes (Oct 13, 2016)

Thanks everyone. Can't look at an upgrade right now though.


----------



## janessa642 (Oct 21, 2016)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Unless you know exactly what you're talking about, don't post non-sense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks for saying me non sense


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 21, 2016)

[MENTION=324708]janessa642[/MENTION] Sorry that you felt bad but please do some research before posting and also don't forget to go through forum rules. People do not welcome posts if they were made just for the sake of posting, after all this is not facebook or youtube comment section. Also, you looked like spammers we have been facing alot these days here on forum so, the harshness. 

Happy stay at forum


----------



## janessa642 (Oct 29, 2016)

TheSloth said:


> [MENTION=324708]janessa642[/MENTION] Sorry that you felt bad but please do some research before posting and also don't forget to go through forum rules. People do not welcome posts if they were made just for the sake of posting, after all this is not facebook or youtube comment section. Also, you looked like spammers we have been facing alot these days here on forum so, the harshness.
> 
> Happy stay at forum



its ok.. thanks for informing me. I'll be careful.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Oct 29, 2016)

You need a thunderbolt port for external graphics.
There aren't enough pice lanes if you go by normal USB 3.0

Alternative suggestion-
Start saving for a Rig



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

